# Construcción de un Variador de Frecuencia



## Andres Cuenca

*Construcción de un Variador de Frecuencia*

La mayoría de variadores mantienen constante la velocidad del motor eléctrico mientras modifican la velocidad de la máquina por medio de un embrague mecánico, eléctrico o hidráulico. Los variadores electrónicos varían directamente la velocidad del motor. Para variar la velocidad de un motor es necesario cambiar el número de polos del motor, modificar su deslizamiento o variando la frecuencia de alimentación. El cambio de número de polos está limitado por los escalones fijos de velocidad que se obtienen. El control del deslizamiento se puede realizar variando el voltaje de alimentación al motor o empleando un rotor de resistencia variable, siendo ambos sistemas ineficientes y de altos costos operativos ó de mantenimiento. El método más eficiente de controlar la velocidad de un motor eléctrico es por medio de un variador electrónico de frecuencia.

El variador de frecuencia regula la frecuencia del voltaje aplicado al motor, logrando con ello modificar su velocidad. Sin embargo, se debe tener presente que el cambio de frecuencia debe estar acompañado por un cambio del voltaje aplicado al motor para no saturar el flujo magnético dentro del rotor.

En gran parte de las industrias mucho de los equipos necesitan de un sistema de alimentación trifásico, la idea de este proyecto esta centrado en la en la posibilidad de poder controlar la frecuencia a voluntad del operador y la posibilidad de poder generar un sistema trifásico en caso de que el usuario no disponga de este sistema de alimentación.
En lo anterior descrito se puede decir, que:

1. Muchos de estos equipos tienen un costo elevado siendo por esta razón muy difíciles de poder ser adquiridos por pequeñas empresas, micro empresarios, etc.

2. Con estas dificultades en cuanto a costo este tipo de personas tendría que darse a la tarea de tener que conseguir equipos que cumplan con las mismas características y que no tengan la necesidad de este tipo de insumos ó la posibilidad de poder conseguir recursos extras para poder adquirir este tipo de equipo.

3. En caso de no disponer de recursos extras el usuario tendría que buscar insumos, los cuales cumplan con sus expectativas a un menor costo.

4. Reducir el costo de los variadores de frecuencia para que todo pequeño
empresario tenga acceso a este tipo de equipamiento sin tener la necesidad de invertir una gran cantidad de dinero para esto.

De aquí nace la posibilidad de disponer y construir este tipo de equipos los cuales deben presentar una baja considerable en cuanto a costo. Al momento de comenzar con la fabricación de este variador, la idea era poder elaborar un equipo, el cual cumpla con las siguientes características:

1. Fácil construcción.

2. Bajo costo de fabricación.

3. Tiempo de fabricación mínimo.

4. Que no dependa de equipos externos para su fabricación y funcionamiento.

5. Que el costo de reparación sea mínimo.


Esta es la introducción del trabajo de titulo de nuestro amigo Jorge Lagos

Le agradecemos a él, la amabilidad de poner a nuestra disposición este trabajo.


----------

